# Definitive Game Genre Thread



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok so some one has asked me for a list of all the possible gaming genres out there... 

This got me thinking so far it's becoming a ridiculous task compiling them anyone want to try and list them all?

Bet it's easier to count to 100...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2011)

Console games
Crap pc geeks play


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 21, 2011)

good games
crap games


----------



## Greebo (Apr 21, 2011)

race
beat em up
shoot em up
platform
god game
simulation
arcade emulator
puzzle
RPG
gratuitous tits & arse


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 22, 2011)

dating sim 
eroge
mining


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 22, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> good games
> crap games


 
with an option for okish game but not sure I'd buy it surely?? (for those with chipped bits  )


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Console games
> Crap pc geeks play



Complex simulations.
Monkey entertainment.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 24, 2011)

Games that are not games but an are Excel spreadsheet which you have been filling in for over four years now because a bad man tricked you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Complex simulations.
> Monkey entertainment.


 
Yeah man those train sims are the cream of gaming experience.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> Complex simulations.
> Monkey entertainment.


 
Yeah man those train sims are the cream of gaming experience.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah man those train sims are the cream of gaming experience.



I was thinking more hearts of iron vs command and conquer. 

Anyway, it's a moot point as i play on both platforms as you well know.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I was thinking more hearts of iron vs command and conquer.
> 
> Anyway, it's a moot point as i play on both platforms as you well know.


 
Yeah I know, I'm only messing about really, I don't give a fuck about format wars, enjoy your games on whatever pleases you.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yeah I know, I'm only messing about really, I don't give a fuck about format wars, enjoy your games on whatever pleases you.



Been getting more into pc gaming since my gf's daughter has basically adopted my xbox and i've been on a buying frenzy on steam. That said, she still seems a bit on the young side to fully appreciate the xbox and now has a DS so might nab it back again, especially as my PC won't be up to the job for the next morrowind and don't really have PC upgrade cash at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2011)

Heh yeah I have a Mac now so pc gaming isn't really on the agenda, plus the xbox's online gaming has been great...


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2011)

I guess the mac argument is another thread altogether...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 24, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I guess the mac argument is another thread altogether...


 
Haha yeah and it should be 'wtf is wrong with all these game publishers and not releasing games on the Mac?!'


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 24, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Haha yeah and it should be 'wtf is wrong with all these game publishers and not releasing games on the Mac?!'



Good point! I suppose the big irony is that doubtlessly all the graphics (and soundtracks too) for the majority of games were designed on macs. It's the computer of choice for dedicated tasks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2011)

wineskin

can't get it to work on my old skool mac, but does the job for later models.


----------

